# The picture of Austin thread!



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

This thread is for what or who you might think this Austin character is?


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

I also just learned that the last thing you want to google is hairy tumor, I dare you to do it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

Or maybe?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 19, 2014)

And I always thought these were Keith and Austin...guess I was _confused_. 

View attachment Rocky.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 19, 2014)

Turns out this was really Austin. 

View attachment Drill Sergant.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2014)

Could this be him? 

View attachment pink-tutu-550x367.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd like to know what you googled to find that one?


----------



## Admin (Jun 19, 2014)

Man in tutu with cows?

Confirmed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 19, 2014)

Chris said:


> I'd like to know what you googled to find that one?



I thinks he's the adm at the site where that came from.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I will stay away from that site.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe????????????? 

View attachment thQ4FUA1PV.jpg


----------

